
Here Are 20 Companies Who Sell Your Data (& How To Stop Them) - dwynings
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/here-are-20-companies-who-sell-your-data-how-to-stop-them.php
======
ceol
They plugged SafeShepherd which appears to be a monthly-fee service. What
happens if I pay $14/mo or $65/yr, get my records scrubbed, and downgrade to
the free plan? Do those "difficult records" pop up again?

I went to sign up with Facebook and discovered it wants permission to view my
photos and my friends' profile info. That's concerning, so I went with the
non-Facebook signup (only requiring a name, zip code, and email). Out of the
15 or so records it showed me, none of them were me, so I didn't go the
premium route.

It seems to do a decent job picking up people. The records it did find
belonged to people who shared my first and last name and lived in the same
state.

